# Sherry vinaigrette dressing



## oppose (Apr 14, 2007)

Well i just got some sherry vingerette at the store and i've heard it used on fraiser lol. so anyone have any recipes for it and also what would it be good serving with?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't, but hopefully someone will post one for you soon.  Have you tried a search?

 Barbara


----------



## cjs (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a very nice Sherry Vinaigrette and the salad to use it on - This vinaigrette would also be very good on a Duck salad!!

For vinaigrette and salad 
1 1/2 tablespoons Sherry vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
3 tablespoons pure walnut oil 
 
1 lb frisée (pale leafy parts only), torn into small sprigs (6 cups) 
1 lb Belgian endives (3 or 4), trimmed and cut crosswise into 1/4-inch-thick slices (3 cups) 
1/2 lb radicchio, halved lengthwise, cores and coarse center ribs discarded and leaves torn into bite-size pieces (3 cups)
 
Whisk together vinegar, salt, and pepper in a bowl, then add walnut oil in a slow stream, whisking. 
 
Just before serving, toss frisée, endives, and radicchio in a bowl with just enough vinaigrette to coat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 17, 2007)

oppose - did you buy sherry vinegar or did you buy a sherry vinaigrette?  You can make a sherry vinaigrette out of the sherry vinegar but with the sherry vinaigrette it's already done for you.  

If it's the sherry vinaigrette you have you might try marinating some babyback ribs, chicken thights, or a pork tenderloin with this or just use it on a salad.


----------



## csalt (Apr 17, 2007)

This side sald is very nice and you could use sherry vinaigrette instead of the red wine vinegar. 
*Cashew Pea Salad *

_*3/4 cup vegetable oil *_
_*1/4 cup cider or red wine vinegar *_
_*1 clove garlic, minced *_
_*2 teaspoons Dijon mustard, to 3 *_
_*1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce *_
_*1/2 teaspoon salt, to 3/4 *_
_*1/2 teaspoon lemon juice *_
_*1/4 teaspoon pepper *_
_*1/4 teaspoon sugar *_
_*10 ounces frozen peas, thawed *_
_*2 stalks celery, thinly sliced *_
_*2 green onions, thinly sliced *_
_*1/2 cup sour cream *_
_*4 cooked crumbled bacon strips *_
_*3/4 cup chopped cashews *_


_*For dressing: combine the first nine ingredients in a small bowl; mix well. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour. *_

_*In a large bowl, combine peas, celery and onions. Combine sour cream and 2 tablespoons dressing (refrigerate remaining dressing); mix well. Fold into the pea mixture, Just before serving, stir in bacon and cashews. *_


----------



## cjs (Apr 18, 2007)

oooops - maybe I misread the post...sorry - but, your vinaigrette (if that is what you have) would, of course work on the salads mentioned above.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 18, 2007)

You can exchange the Sherry vinegar (if that is what you have) for any other vinegar in a salad dressing recipe, and create a whole new taste.


----------



## Claire (May 2, 2007)

I particularly like nut oils with sherry vinegar:  walnut as cjs mentioned, but also hazelnut.


----------

